# Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2010)

Servus

Meine Gattin und ich waren vom 09.04. - 13.04.2010 in Hamburg ....

Wäre nach heutigen Verhältnissen nicht mehr möglich ... der Vulkanausbruch hat ja viele Flughäfen zur Sperre genötigt.

Möchte Euch ein paar Eindrücke vermitteln ...

 
St. Georg - das Dampfschiff an der Binnenalster

 
ein Cafe-Schiff namens "Wien" ebenfalls an der Binnenalster
Der Cafe war seeeehhrr gut 

 
Venezianische Arkaden

 
das Rathaus

Fortsetzung folgt ... es waren über 2200 Bilder und die muß man erstmal alle Sichten


----------



## laolamia (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch*

meine deutsche lieblingsstadt


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch*

Und weiter gehts ... mit den 11.04.2010 ...

Den 10.04. mußte ich gesundheitsbedingt pausieren ....  Übelkeit, Schwindel ... woher ... keine Ahnung

Die Landungsbrücken
         

von der Rickmer Rickmers kommen noch Detailfotos ....


----------



## toschbaer (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch*

Schöne Bilder Helmut!!


> ....  Übelkeit, Schwindel ... woher ... keine Ahnung


   Hamburger Nächte sind lang tralala- Hamburger Nächte sind lang tralala- erst fangen sie ganz lahgsam an, aber dann - aber dann   on
Und wie hat Dir der Fischmarkt gefallen?
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sie dort keine Koi zeigen oder anbieten  
und ich glaub, Du hast noch keine IH.


> meine deutsche Lieblingsstadt


  dito und ich fahre viel zu selten dort hin!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch*

Servus Friedhelm

Fischmarkt haben wir ausgelassen ... ich weiß ... ein muß, aber


> Hamburger Nächte sind lang tralala- Hamburger Nächte sind lang tralala- erst fangen sie ganz ......





> und ich fahre viel zu selten dort hin!!


Dann wirds aber Zeit Hamburg öfter zu besuchen 

Für mich eine der schönsten deutschen Städte die ich bis jetzt kennenlernen durfte.
Dieses gegeneinander ... Historisch - Moderne hat was ... und der Hafen ... schwärm, aber keine Kunst ... kenne ja nur den Hafen Wien  ... naja, Venedig kenne ich auch 

So nun genug geschwärmt ... Bilder

Wir sind noch immer beim 11.04. ....

                                       

Legende: 
Die "Eclipse" ist die werdende Jacht vom russischen Oligarchen Abramowitsch, 800.000.000,- € kostet das "Schifferl" und es soll mit allerhand "Schmanckerln" ausgestattet sein, wie, U-boot, Bunker, Hubschrauber, etc ....
Die "Octopus" ist die werdende Jacht von einem Kumpel des Bill Gates .... Kostenpunkt 400.000.000,- € ..... direkt eine Occasion ......


Fortsetzung folgt ....


----------



## Testpilot (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch*

Jo, Hamburg ist immer eine Reise Wert. Ob Hafen, Reeperbahn, Speicherstadt ist für jeden was dabei.
Meine absolute Lieblingstadt 
Habe erst gestern mit Claudia und ein paar Freunden drüber gesprochen das wir mal wieder hin müssen.
Anfang des Jahres waren wir im Schmidts Tivoli Theater zur "Heissen Ecke" absolut empfehlenswert!!!!!


----------



## sternhausen (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch*

Hi Helmut

Da muss ich dir recht geben, auch für mich ist Hamburg eine der schönsten Städte Europas.

Wir waren schon einige male dort und immer wieder schön.

Einzig der Fischmarkt, den finde ich entäuschend, da lohnt sich das frühe Aufstehen überhaupt nicht.

Jetzt wird es dann aber mal Zeit das du Bilder von der Reeperbahn zeigst.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## paper (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch*

Hallo Helmut,

tolle Fotos, danke fürs Zeigen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch*

Hallo Helmut,
als ehemalige Hamburgerin .... was für wirklich tolle Bilder hast Du gemacht!?!
Die wären was für einen Prospekt über Hamburg - einfach


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hamburg ... unser Kurzbesuch*

Servus

Danke für`s Lob oki

Nachdem ich kaum nachkomme die Bilder auszuwählen ...

Habe ich mal von der Miniatur-Wunderwelt eine Fotostrecke zusammen gestellt ...
Bitte um nachsicht für eventuelle unscharfe Fotos  .... aber auch mir gelingen nicht immer gute Fotos. Sie sind unbearbeitet, so wie sie aus der Cam kommen. Es ist kein Fehler der Cam wenn manche Fotos violett- oder rotstichig sind, nein, hier wurde die Nacht eingeläutet ... alle 15 Minuten.

Ich kann nur jeden, auch nicht Modellbahnfans empfehlen, dieses geniale Werk sich anzusehen ... was da auf die Beine gestellt wurde, mit welcher Detailtreue ... einfach Grandios 

Werde natürlich die Reeperbahn, etc. noch zeigen ... Fortsetzung folgt .........


----------

